# best bait for poly wogs or butter cats



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

What is the best bait for poly wogs or butter cats, and how big do they get around here?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've always caught them on wigglers and catfish pipes.....


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Isn't a buttered cat an anti-gravity device?


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

probably the best eating freshwater fish around...haven't fresh water fished in years...good luck...


----------



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

Can we use catfish pipes in Florida? If you are talking about multiple pieces of pipe or buckets attached to a rope.


----------



## HOOKED (Jul 21, 2009)

CUT MULLET. It's easy to get and usually by the time you set your last hook you got one on your first. Also (no idea how to spell it) Katoger worms, big caterpillar looking things that eat the leaves off kotoger trees. They are a lot harder to find but are worth the trouble.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

yellow cat's prefer a live bait bream , bass , shad , shiners, even other smaller catfish. also the yellow's like stumps and hang's. the more the better. they are ambush predators, not like bluecat's.if your not getting hung up about 1 out of every three cast your probally in the wrong place. i've caught them in the 30lb. range in the Mobile and Tensaw rivers. as with all catfish it is usually better fishing at night. don't really know anything about polly/wogging.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

> *HOOKED (2/22/2010)*CUT MULLET. It's easy to get and usually by the time you set your last hook you got one on your first. Also (no idea how to spell it) Katoger worms, big caterpillar looking things that eat the leaves off kotoger trees. They are a lot harder to find but are worth the trouble.


Yeah, they're called Catawba worms. One of the best baits you can get for bream. I've always wanted to plant a catawba tree in the back yard so i could have a ready supply of those bad boys! We used to collect them and freeze them in quart bags and then thaw them out and use em later. They still worked great!


----------

